# Areas to live in



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

hi all, we would be relocating to dubai on a very short notice...cmoing this summer and we have 2 young children, a boy of 5 and a girl of 11 months. I've been desperately sending applications to schools for my 5 year old as you'd all know they're full to the brim!

We're now looking at areas to live in and have NO CLUE. my husband's office would be around jumeirah beach and if anyone can point us in the right direction on areas where we can find houses would be great. hear trafiic is a nightmare and ideally we want to be near (if possible at all) to both work and school...then again, we don't even know which school my son is going to!!! 

thanks!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It will also depend on what your housing allowance is like...there is no use suggesting areas that are out of your budget.


----------



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

i'd say it'll be around 250k to 300k a year.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

What sort of curriculum are you looking for?


----------



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

i'd say the british system for schools and for housing, a villa with minimum 4 bedrooms...with our estimated budget i just wanted to get a feel of the areas we can afford


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You are best to work out schooling 1st.

Most companies put their employer in self cont. apartments/hotels for the 1st month...to give you time to work out your housing.
Things change very quickly here, so a month is usually enough time.

Have a look at Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. to get an idea of rentals, and what your money will get.

Did the company give an exact amount to spend...or is the amount what your hoping for.

Schools do have wait lists...you will need to put his name down (+ pay a registration fee) at lots of schools. Some have been on term break, so may not have been around to answer questions etc.

Dont forget school breaks up for summer very soon (some as early as next week)....so get onto that 1st (before housing)


----------



## mnass (May 20, 2008)

thanks sigilli3. school is the biggest concern for us now. 

i'd say you're right and we would probably be in a hotel for the first month before we find a house. any recommended areas? the budget is what has been mentioned, but no confirmed figure yet. so we're trying to get a feel of what we can get for that budget, that'd also help in the negotiating of the contract for my husband. the last thing we want is to move and be in a situation where we are "worse off" than what we have now.

i'm glad you've mentioned about some schools being on term break and I've been anxiously waiting for responses from 2 schools with regards to the application. 

will check out the website. thanks again.


----------

